# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Luang Kai
[youtube:2yddlh29]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahKBJlg6Ar4&feature=PlayList&p=A6CBED57D8C  0BED2&index=0[/youtube:2yddlh29]

----------


## Enrico

Ich finde es eine sehr gute Idee auch sowas  ::   mal zu posten.

----------

